# Healing and Wellbeing > Spirituality, Religion and Faith >  >  What are your favorite scriptures that gives you peace and strength?

## Honeybear

Here are some of mine:

Romans 8:15 "For you did not receive a spirit that makes you a slave again to fear..."

2 Timothy 1:7 "For God did not give us a spirit of fear, but a spirit of power, of love, and of a sound mind."

----------


## Chantellabella

Isaiah 41:10

So do not fear, for I am with you;
    do not be dismayed, for I am your God.
I will strengthen you and help you;
    I will uphold you with my righteous right hand.

----------


## Misssy

The snail roared

----------

